# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  لایسنس ها در شیرپوینت

## imnetco

سلام به همه دوستان،

من متن سوال رو پاک کردم ! 500 بار بازدید هیچ جواب !!! این دومین سوال من بود در این فروم که هیچ جوابی برای هیچ کدام دریافت نکردم!!!

----------

